# 1DX owners are you upgrading to the 1DX Mark II?



## Cheekysascha (Apr 30, 2016)

When the mark two was announced I have to admit I wasn't too impressed with the new features mainly the 2 fps increase and 2mp increase and the better AF didn't really scream a reason for me to want to upgrade from my 1DX as I mainly use my 1DX cameras for landscape/adventure photography for it's weather sealing and the 12fps is more then enough for me with the adventure sports I do, but reading the reviews so far and the friends I know who just had theirs come in it really does look impressive with the real world tests.

So are you upgrading? or are you sticking with your 1DX till the mark III? 

Also for those of you making money off photography do you see a need to upgrade every time Canon releases a new 1D series camera? I know on the Nikon side a lot of photographers still use the d3s instead of upgrading to the d4, d4s and d5 which struck me as weird but then again I don't know much about Nikon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2016)

No plans to upgrade.


----------



## JoeDavid (Apr 30, 2016)

Absolutely. Anti-flicker setting for consistent exposure shooting sports like indoors gymnastics is worth the upgrade to me. For events I typically switch to a body with the silent drive feature. Now I won't have to and gain the better low light performance of the 1DXm2. DPAF with touchscreen for video is the only way to implement it (screw the 7Dm2). Mine is supposed to arrive next Tuesday! Haven't decided if I'll keep the older 1DX or sell it...


----------



## Mario (Apr 30, 2016)

I picked mine up last Thursday (here in Belgium). There were 2 main reasons for me to upgrade: the silent shutter and all AF points at f/8.

I really hated the loud shutter of the 1DX when I was in a hide, I often had birds fly away due to the shutter, even in the single shot silent mode. The silent shutter of the 1DXII is a relief, it's significantly more quiet than the 1DX. Even the normal shutter is more quiet than the silent one of the 1DX. It's not as quiet as a 5DIII but it's not too far off either.

But I am really impressed with the better noise performance in high ISO. I have to use less noise reduction for a ISO 2500 shot of the 1DXII than I used to for an ISO 800 shot of the 1DX (or 5DIII that I still have).

1DXII, 600II, 1/640, f11, /11, ISO 2500, 0EV, subject @ ca 5 m, a tiny amount of noise reduction.


----------



## JoeDavid (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice shot. I was expecting to receive mine today but my dealer said Canon USA held up the shipments at Chicago. He's now supposed to get his first shipment on Monday and then he will overnight it to me. I suspect they didn't want too many of them getting out over here until their online store is shipping. Bummer.


----------



## applecider (Apr 30, 2016)

Still on the fence, will a switch allow me to get photos that I can't now?:

Pros for me: 

-More F8 points in wider spread, better autofocus with all lenses
-Possible better high iso noise (as yet undocumented to me)?more pliable files
-Possible better DR in lower iso again show me the proof
-Reasonable cost-the dollar yen will probably be worse in a year or two
-CFast card speed
-GPS
-available while I can still use heavy equipment 
-higher Mp count better for cropping "reach"

Cons for me:

-inconvenience of switching (selling 1dx, etc.)

Not important to me I'll take them, just not important to a buy decision:

-higher frame rate
-antiflicker
-4K


This list is still developing so reading the new owners comments in a vacuum (to prevent GAS contact).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 30, 2016)

To me its a worthy upgrade with the trade in. I can use the 4k dpf video recording. Use the best gear, i can charge more. Easy to explain that to a customer. Maybe the extra features will eliminate some of the need for an assistant and cut some costs. We'll see....soon.


----------



## ahsanford (May 1, 2016)

I'm a 5D3 guy, and for all the lamenting I do about not having spot metering at any AF point, I often forget that some lower level rigs like mine have features the 1D camp _doesn't_ have.

Anti-flicker and silent shutter are nice upgrades (depending on what you shoot). 

- A


----------



## brianftpc (May 2, 2016)

The DPAF and uncompressed 1080p hdmi out is what sold it for me. Had those 2 features not been intentionally left out of the original 1Dx i more than likely would still be happy with the 1dx. I plan on trying to get 3500.00 for my 1Dx and buying the 5D mkIV as long as it also has DPAF and an uncompressed hdmi out.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 2, 2016)

No. No fiscal reason for me to do so.


----------



## tpatana (May 2, 2016)

On the fence here too.


----------



## Memdroid (May 2, 2016)

Coming from an 1DX + 5D3 combo. I had major GAS when it was announced, than I was on the fence, now I won't upgrade in the near future maybe even this generation. The 1DX is still a very significant and capable camera. All the bells and whistles they added on the follow up does not justify the upgrade for me, as I have little to no use of these features for my stills work. Video and 4K does nothing for me. I never shoot above ISO 3200 and I am always maxed out on 8fps, never really needed more for my type of work.

But I always had wished the 1Dx had more resolution on par with the 5d3 while retaining its current ISO performance. I understand that technical limitations did not allow this, but if it had it would've have been a clear winner even to this day (which still is up there IMO). The 18MP is not really forgiving when you are cropping an image, especially at higher ISO's.

When the first rumors got out for the 1DX with the higher resolution sensor, I was cocksure to upgrade. The 2 MP increase did not do much for me in the end. I would have been on the fence if it had a slight weight reduction (similar to the 1D4), and an even quieter shutter. Than I would have probably retained my 1dx and upgraded my 5d3 for the 1dx2.


----------



## Gregg (May 2, 2016)

I'm on the fence too. I have never liked the 5D series (I have a mark iii). I love the IDX body which is the only true pro Canon body with amazing ergonomics and ruggedness but I am still disappointed with the sensor. I use my 1DX mainly for studio and portraiture and I am still envious of what is now a relatively old Nikon D810 sensor which has a great combo of DR and pixel count. I might consider the Mk II if it offers a huge improvement in DR. Annie Leibovitz used to shoot with a 1D iii and then moved to Medium Format. I have however seen her still using 35mm sometimes and she now uses a Nikon D810! Canon have let down portrait photographers as far as I am concerned and focus only on sports and PJ's.


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 2, 2016)

Gregg said:


> I'm on the fence too. I have never liked the 5D series (I have a mark iii). I love the IDX body which is the only true pro Canon body with amazing ergonomics and ruggedness but I am still disappointed with the sensor. I use my 1DX mainly for studio and portraiture and I am still envious of what is now a relatively old Nikon D810 sensor which has a great combo of DR and pixel count. I might consider the Mk II if it offers a huge improvement in DR. Annie Leibovitz used to shoot with a 1D iii and then moved to Medium Format. I have however seen her still using 35mm sometimes and she now uses a Nikon D810! Canon have let down portrait photographers as far as I am concerned and focus only on sports and PJ's.



Why wouldn't you use the 5DS series? The build of the 1D seems like overkill for a studio camera. You could always grip the 5DS and have a similar feel albeit not identical with a 50 mp camera


----------



## stochasticmotions (May 2, 2016)

I'm still on the fence and haven't upgraded my 1D IV. The 1D IV still works wonders, the 1.3 crop is nice since I'm almost always needing a longer reach or have to crop. I like the higher ISO capabilities, the f8 focus on all points but they don't add up to another $6000 as long as I can still get most shots with the current camera.
I may get a 5DS for some of the nature shots that I would love to see in higher resolution on a wall once the price gets a little closer to the current 5D III (That also means getting back out to some of the better shooting locations again, always a good thing). Either that or wait for Sony to come out with a good long lens for A7 series (going to be a long wait I think). 

Probably will still put the money towards a 500 f4 or newer 400 DO before getting a newer camera...if I can ever get a reasonable used one


----------



## instaimage (May 2, 2016)

I've sold three of my four 1DX's and have preordered 3 1DX2's (still have to have a body for general work until they come... so one will be for sale soon...)... just awaiting the shipping notice... will likely order the 4th to replace one for one but also picked up a 5DSR in the meantime for some specific things (team photos).

Loved my 1DX's but I want 14 FPS. I set up two remotes and shoot two bodies in hand for sports events, thus 4 bodies.


----------



## Gregg (May 2, 2016)

Chisox2335 said:


> Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on the fence too. I have never liked the 5D series (I have a mark iii). I love the IDX body which is the only true pro Canon body with amazing ergonomics and ruggedness but I am still disappointed with the sensor. I use my 1DX mainly for studio and portraiture and I am still envious of what is now a relatively old Nikon D810 sensor which has a great combo of DR and pixel count. I might consider the Mk II if it offers a huge improvement in DR. Annie Leibovitz used to shoot with a 1Ds iii and then moved to Medium Format. I have however seen her still using 35mm sometimes and she now uses a Nikon D810! Canon have let down portrait photographers as far as I am concerned and focus only on sports and PJ's.
> ...



I don't need so many pixels and I shoot on location a lot too. The DR of the 5Ds is disappointing compared to what else is in the market. When I shoot background plates and other work I would love to have more DR. The 1DX is much more responsive and I like the weather sealing too etc when outdoors. I occasionaly still get ERR70 messages on the 5Diii when I read cards on my laptop (and delete an image I think) if i'm not shooting tethered and have to format them on another camera to get them working again on the 5D. It's happened to both cards before and if I didn't have a backup camera I would have been screwed! Never have any problems with the 1DX and it's been much more reliable for me. The Nikon D810 hits the sweetspot (DR & pixels) although I don't like the ergonomics of Nikon.


----------



## ykn123 (May 2, 2016)

Well in fact i just ordered another 1-DX Mark I for a good price. I will sell my 7DM2 because i'm just not satisfied with the IQ compared to my 1DX and even my 1DM4.
I love having 2 identical bodies instead of two many (slightly) different bodies. The 1DX M1 is perfect for my indoor sports and high ISO is way good enough for the newspaper prints etc that i need.
12FPS is good enough and the AF is also great.

Yes GAS is there for a Mark II but i'm not using video at all and feel that the other features just not count big enough for me. I will probably sell my 5DMii and sit and wait for the 5DM4 for studio work - but eventually will purchase another 5DM3 in the meantime (see the reason above) and wait longer on the 5DM4 - depending on how the reviews look like. I actually try to avoid being an early adopter again - had too many issues with that in the past - on top of paying always the highest price


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2016)

Nope...


----------



## ahsanford (May 2, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> But I always had wished the 1Dx had more resolution on par with the 5d3 while retaining its current ISO performance. I understand that technical limitations did not allow this, but if it had it would've have been a clear winner even to this day (which still is up there IMO). The 18MP is not really forgiving when you are cropping an image, especially at higher ISO's.



I still fail to see why Canon abandoned the 1Ds line. Right now, folks have the choice of a 1D feature set OR a high resolution sensor. If someone has $6-7k burning a hole in their pockets, give them what they want.

Put a 5DS sensor in a 1D body already. Canon would appear to be leaving a fair amount of money on the table by not doing so.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 2, 2016)

Chisox2335 said:


> Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on the fence too. I have never liked the 5D series (I have a mark iii). I love the IDX body which is the only true pro Canon body with amazing ergonomics and ruggedness but I am still disappointed with the sensor. I use my 1DX mainly for studio and portraiture and I am still envious of what is now a relatively old Nikon D810 sensor which has a great combo of DR and pixel count. I might consider the Mk II if it offers a huge improvement in DR. Annie Leibovitz used to shoot with a 1D iii and then moved to Medium Format. I have however seen her still using 35mm sometimes and she now uses a Nikon D810! Canon have let down portrait photographers as far as I am concerned and focus only on sports and PJ's.
> ...



Because a 1D-series rig has a _little_ more going for it than a vertical grip. There used to be a line of 1Ds cameras for the detail crowd, and it amassed followers over the years. Those followers liked everything a 1D camera could do but other product lines could not.

In short, the merging of the 1D4 and 1Ds3 into the 1DX delivered a camera that principally delighted the sports/wildlife camp and (largely) left the resolution camp out in the cold. Landscapers, studio photographers, etc. have had to choose the most excellent 1D feature set @ 18-20 MP or had to _downgrade_ their photography experience just to get a higher res sensor.

- A


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2016)

"In short, the merging of the 1D4 and 1Ds3 into the 1DX delivered a camera that principally delighted the sports/wildlife camp and (largely) left the resolution camp out in the cold. Landscapers, studio photographers, etc. have had to choose the most excellent 1D feature set @ 18-20 MP or had to downgrade their photography experience just to get a higher res sensor.

- A"

That expresses it well. After shooting mostly 1D4 for a few months there was a very depressed feeling going back to my 6D but certainly not due to IQ. The FPS vs. higher resolution either/or issue is problematic for a primarily wildlife shooter. 10 FPS was enough for me. And I don't regret not buying the 7DII relative to non-1DX features but would have bought it if it hadn't been for the early adopter's having issues with AF.

Jack


----------



## frankchn (May 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> That expresses it well. After shooting mostly 1D4 for a few months there was a very depressed feeling going back to my 6D but certainly not due to IQ. The FPS vs. higher resolution either/or issue is problematic for a primarily wildlife shooter. 10 FPS was enough for me. And I don't regret not buying the 7DII relative to non-1DX features but would have bought it if it hadn't been for the early adopter's having issues with AF.



While I appreciate the fact that some photographers want a high resolution sensor in a 1D body, I am just not sure if there is a large enough market for Canon to develop that camera. 

The 1DX Mark II is already $6000, and a 1DsX will have to be pushing $8000+, and bringing it awfully close to a Pentax 645Z. I don't think enough landscape, portrait or studio photographers really want the build and ruggedness of a 1D level camera, hence the 5Ds. The build quality and responsiveness is still good, but just not 1D-level.


----------



## clicstudio (May 3, 2016)

Yes. Of course. Mine is arriving Friday. I will put my old 1DX on eBay today. I have 362000 shots. I shoot a lot.


----------



## ahsanford (May 3, 2016)

frankchn said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > That expresses it well. After shooting mostly 1D4 for a few months there was a very depressed feeling going back to my 6D but certainly not due to IQ. The FPS vs. higher resolution either/or issue is problematic for a primarily wildlife shooter. 10 FPS was enough for me. And I don't regret not buying the 7DII relative to non-1DX features but would have bought it if it hadn't been for the early adopter's having issues with AF.
> ...



Agree the market may be small, but the technical challenges to offer that product would also be small.

I'm not arguing for a high FPS / high MP rig or a brand new 50 MP sensor that is better than the 5DS. Far from it. I'm asking why Canon isn't taking the current 5DS sensor and integrating it into the 1DX II body and letting it snap away at 5 FPS like it does on a 5DS.

Sensor = 5DS
Framerate = 5DS (5 fps)
Everything else (body design / grip / controls / menus / interface) = 1DX II

And I'm not convinced it necessarily needs to climb in price. A 5 fps rig does not need a 400K actuation rated shutter/mirror setup or as comprehensive of a tracking AF setup.

- A


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2016)

Probably not, but that's not 100%. I have a 1DX, 5D3, and a 7DII that I am happy with. I shoot lots of sports and I do love the anti-flicker mode of the 7DII that I wish were on the others.


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (May 3, 2016)

for the time being NO. 
I plan to keep the 1DX until it stops working - just like my 1D Mark Ii and Mark II N (now being converted to full spectrum and soon BW for the N version)

I do love the DPAF and video AF, no need for the 4K for now, Im happy with 1080P on the 1DX and XF300.

I did buy the 80D with the printer bundle that was shared here on CanonRumors.com and just got email to confirm shipment both for the printer (yesterday) and camera (today). - I ordered April 20th. About two weeks time.

So i dont have a 1DX Mark II coming... just an 80D - same excitement... at least for me. 

For everyone who ordered the 1DX Mark II - CONGRATS  lovely camera and good deal too compared to the 1DX. Some people even said they got free extra battery from other online retailers.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 3, 2016)

Undecided!
I like the improved AF and high ISO - the multiple AF points at F8 might be handy too. The improved video is meaningless to me as I don't even know how to turn video on om my 1DX Mk1! The quieter shutter seems like a nice idea but my subjects (wildlife) don't care about my 1DX at 10 fps so I don't either. 2mp more is nice but hardly noticeable.
If the high ISO and new AF prove to be as good as some say then I will be tempted, as to the other "improvements" not sure that I care one way or the other.


----------



## canon1dxman (May 3, 2016)

Not currently planning to upgrade but next Monday I am lucky to be spending the whole day playing with them at Canon UK HQ so that might change my mind


----------



## vkiran (May 4, 2016)

instaimage said:


> I've sold three of my four 1DX's and have preordered 3 1DX2's (still have to have a body for general work until they come... so one will be for sale soon...)... just awaiting the shipping notice... will likely order the 4th to replace one for one but also picked up a 5DSR in the meantime for some specific things (team photos).
> 
> Loved my 1DX's but I want 14 FPS. I set up two remotes and shoot two bodies in hand for sports events, thus 4 bodies.



I did the same with one of my 1DX bodies....Was harder to find a buyer than I originally thought.

regards


----------



## falcnr (May 6, 2016)

I hesitated on upgrading until I investigated beyond two extra megapixels (I wish it was around 25) and the clinchers were focussing points at f8 means I can use my 800 and TC on LBJ's and not worry about grabbing focus and re-composition. Although I can't complain with my original 1dX, any further improvement on an incredible autofocus tracking system has to be good, same on ISO performance. The extra 2 fps frame rate is less important as 12fps is good enough but I will try videoing now as i'm tempted try 4K and with slo mo on wildlife action like bird breeding behaviour. 

Selling my 1DX was not hard although now retail has fallen to almost half original ..its gonna hurt (can buy NIB 1DX for $4100 in the gulf). I sold my first 1dx a year ago and just sold my 2nd 1DX last week with very low shutter count $3500. Kind of wondering if I did the right thing as my back up is the 5DSR for stills and its no direct backup to a 1DX. ??? My new 1DX2 is there waiting for me when I return to Canada from UAE in 2 weeks. Can't wait to try it out on west coast before I head to Africa for a month. For now I will read about other peoples experience with their 1DX2


----------



## rfd78 (May 6, 2016)

falcnr said:


> (...)can buy NIB 1DX for $4100 in the gulf(...)


Could you please say where?
The lower I could find was at dubaicameras and it is around $4600


----------



## Neutral (May 6, 2016)

rfd78 said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > (...)can buy NIB 1DX for $4100 in the gulf(...)
> ...



If you are interested in 1DX in Gulf, let me know, I am in this region temporarily.
I will be selling 1DX and getting 1DXm2 from local vendor which might be in pretty soon.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 6, 2016)

falcnr said:


> I hesitated on upgrading until I investigated beyond two extra megapixels (I wish it was around 25) and the clinchers were focussing points at f8 means I can use my 800 and TC on LBJ's and not worry about grabbing focus and re-composition. Although I can't complain with my original 1dX, any further improvement on an incredible autofocus tracking system has to be good, same on ISO performance. The extra 2 fps frame rate is less important as 12fps is good enough but I will try videoing now as i'm tempted try 4K and with slo mo on wildlife action like bird breeding behaviour.
> 
> Selling my 1DX was not hard although now retail has fallen to almost half original ..its gonna hurt (can buy NIB 1DX for $4100 in the gulf). I sold my first 1dx a year ago and just sold my 2nd 1DX last week with very low shutter count $3500. Kind of wondering if I did the right thing as my back up is the 5DSR for stills and its no direct backup to a 1DX. ??? My new 1DX2 is there waiting for me when I return to Canada from UAE in 2 weeks. Can't wait to try it out on west coast before I head to Africa for a month. For now I will read about other peoples experience with their 1DX2



I haven't had mine out to test on birds yet. I've heard rumors that the 1DXii has a redesigned shutter so while 2fps in itself may seem trivial, the redesign may help in a number of other areas such as vibration and hopefully oil spray as was a bit of a problem in it's predecessor. I think overall the upgrade is worth it as a whole with quite a few incremental improvements across the board.


----------



## rfd78 (May 6, 2016)

Neutral said:


> rfd78 said:
> 
> 
> > falcnr said:
> ...


Thanks! I'm actually waiting on the 5d4 and just curious of the lowest price here in dubai


----------



## falcnr (May 6, 2016)

rfd78 said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > (...)can buy NIB 1DX for $4100 in the gulf(...)
> ...



send me a private message or whatsapp 050 395 1034.


----------



## falcnr (May 6, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > I hesitated on upgrading until I investigated beyond two extra megapixels (I wish it was around 25) and the clinchers were focussing points at f8 means I can use my 800 and TC on LBJ's and not worry about grabbing focus and re-composition. Although I can't complain with my original 1dX, any further improvement on an incredible autofocus tracking system has to be good, same on ISO performance. The extra 2 fps frame rate is less important as 12fps is good enough but I will try videoing now as i'm tempted try 4K and with slo mo on wildlife action like bird breeding behaviour.
> ...



thanks ..although I've got two weeks before I get my hands on mine. I'm eager to put it to the test. Heading to west coast for bears and bald eagles. Some action and some poor light challenges there.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 6, 2016)

falcnr said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > falcnr said:
> ...



I've never been lucky enought to get bears in good lighting. Always after sunset or early morning. 1DXII should work great for that. I've done some shooting in house of my Lab which is about the size of a bear and at ISO32000 (yes three zeros) and in camera processing the images are surpisingly useable. I think it only gets better from there. Good luck. Hope to see some of your work once you get back.


----------



## Schultzie (May 18, 2016)

I went to my local camera store last Saturday and traded in my "old" 1Dx and put it towards the purchase of the Mark II. I got a call today that my camera is in, but I won't be able to pick it up until tomorrow.


----------



## applecider (May 18, 2016)

Schultzie what did you get for 1dx?

Buy body or kit w or wo hard drive curious?

From my prior list:


applecider said:


> Still on the fence, will a switch allow me to get photos that I can't now?:
> 
> Pros for me:
> 
> ...



I add the 5d IV factors to push me toward 5d4 rather than Dx mii

->30 MP
- same f8 focus as Dx mii 
- same high iso as mii, lower iso DR improvements
- 7 or more fps 

I note again that Roger at lens rentals says that high MP makes all lenses better, and at least in some recent posts art Morris is singing the praise for the 5 D SR .


----------



## Schultzie (May 18, 2016)

I got $1500 for it. I imagine it would have been a little higher had the outside not had some of the paint chipped off so you could see bear metal. I bought the kit with the CFast card and reader.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 19, 2016)

applecider said:


> Schultzie what did you get for 1dx?
> 
> Buy body or kit w or wo hard drive curious?
> 
> ...



I ditched my 5dsr in favor of the 1dxii. While the images were great and sharp, everything else about it was a big disappointment. Even the AF system which shares the same functions as the 7d2 and 1dxii was very slow with moving objects. Even the 7dmarkii was noticeably better at tracking. The camera you use should be based on the system and not just sensor performance. Im sure the 5d4 will be a winner at what it does. Just keep in mind more MP doesnt automatically make it better. It can in fact slow down everything else in the camera and in post processing. Keep your passion at heart and decide what you really need for the kinds of photos you shoot.


----------

